
Why Apollo 12 Was Amazing - wglb
http://arbesman.net/blog/2011/04/11/why-apollo-12-was-amazing/
======
ilamont
A better source for information about Apollo 12:

<http://www.hq.nasa.gov/office/pao/History/ap12fj/index.htm>

------
cromulent
Apollo 12 was also struck by lighting twice within a minute of take-off and
was probably to be aborted. However, "steely-eyed missile man" John Aaron
saved the day.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Aaron#Apollo_12>

------
yonran
Pete Conrad was definitely the most fun astronaut of the Apollo series. See
also A Man on the Moon ( <http://www.amazon.com/dp/0140272011> ) as well.

